# Makeing star knobs(and how candles help)



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I was makeing some star knobs I choped out for the nuts, and you know when you bed them in the epoxy you'll get epoxy into the threads. I'm not sure if this is a new idea or not, but it worked like a charm, i wrapped the bottom and the sides of the nut with blue tape. then I fired up a dinner candle, and melted wax into the threaded part of the nut let it cool for a few minute than melted some more into the hole because the first go around shrank away some. set the nuts in the freezer for five minutes. I than took the blue tape off ruffed up the nuts with sand paper and epoxied them in the knobs. when the epoxy dried I took an awl and cleaned out enough epoxy to start a bolt and just threaded it through, the advantage is you can really slop on the epoxy with no worries.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool Idea. Thanks!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I make all the knobs for my jigs and never glue the nut into the knob. I drill a hole in the TOP of the knob which is smaller than the widest part of the nut, tap the nut in firmly after threading it onto a bolt, and i'm good to go. I haven't had one come out or get loose yet. My knobs are usually oak or mdf. I use my calipers to measure across the narrow part of the nut [flat to flat] and this is the size drillbit I use. The epoxy thing was just too big a mess and not necessary. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea. What did you make the knobs out of.
Arlin


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Maple it's what I had in the scrap bin. Thanks


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

Why don't you just buy them? HAha! Just kidding.

You know my method.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Good one Brett


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmm. This thread looks familiar! I guess I'll post the same reply I did over at woodtalk 

If you have a set of taps, you can just ream the epoxy back out of the nut if you're sloppy (and why wouldn;t you want to be sloppy?!)
If you don;t have a set of aps, a bolt or some allthread with a notch cut perpendicular to the threads will work. Just clamp the bolt or allthread into a bench vise and go at it with a hacksaw to cut some flutes. Made correctly, these will easily tap just about any wood as well.


----------

